# Question about something in the handbook (syntax related)



## bigtoque (Apr 21, 2011)

In the section on installing flash in the handbook the code to use is listed as


```
# ln -s /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so \
  /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/
```

I'm just curious what the "\" at the end of the first line is for. I omitted it when I ran the command and everything works fine, so I'm just assuming that it's just showing that the command is too long to fit on one line in the CLI and isn't actually supposed to be in the command you type. Is this the case?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes, it's called a line continuation.

`% man sh | less -p Backslash`


----------



## bigtoque (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks


----------

